# Grow your own bikes in Chicago



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 27, 2022)

Ran across an interesting article:








						Meet Chicago's Rat Patrol: The Crew Riding Very Tall, Custom-Made 'Freak Bikes' On City Streets
					

Rat Patrol has a long history of turning scrap metal from Chicago alleyways into rideable machinery.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------

